# Which Cohiba Behike to get?



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Thinking about ordering a box of Cohiba Behike's.
Which ones would you recommend? 52, 54, or 65?

I know some of you said they need time. I'll give them some time, but would also like to try one ROTT.

Price aside, which would you get? And why?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The 52 is the best one to smoke ROTT i think the smaller ring gauge really shines young! The 54 was a good cigar as well i just thought it wasn't as far along as the 54. Never had the 56 they are tough to find!:smoke:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Have not tried either the 54 or 56. The 52 is a very nice smoke while young and will get better, even the pricing is reasonable for a high end Cohiba IMHO. The 56 has not had great reviews from what I've read.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting my self a box for Christmas lol.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I have some 54s, but I have not smoked them yet. From what I've read, the 52s are best ROTT.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I think the 52 gets the nod from me.......
IMO, it was a much better smoke...

But then again I think the Espy and siglo IV is the best in the line...


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Do they sell singles of this?? These look like a great smoke!!


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

zeebra said:


> Do they sell singles of this?? These look like a great smoke!!


No singles that I know of. HOWEVER if you search youtube for reviews, you'll find a 3 pack sampler containing one of each. Unfortunately non of my sources carry the 3 pack sampler. LAME!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Singles can be had here. You may not want to know the price though.:madgrin:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> No singles that I know of. HOWEVER if you search youtube for reviews, you'll find a 3 pack sampler containing one of each. Unfortunately non of my sources carry the 3 pack sampler. LAME!


I remember seeing the three pack when they were first released (however, I have no idea where). They were extremely expensive - especially when you converted the price to USD.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Three pack samplers of the Behike can be found. I've got a couple of vendors that list the three pack of the Behike. The pack contains one of each size of the Behike.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

I am still on the fence about picking some of these up. I know I would enjoy them but I could buy so many other sticks. But they would be nice for special occasions like weddings, births and such I guess.

Best regards, tony


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Yea I found em after spending about 30 minutes online looking for em...a sampler pack of 3 with one of each size will set you back about a buck fifty


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

zeebra said:


> Yea I found em after spending about 30 minutes online looking for em...a sampler pack of 3 with one of each size will set you back about a buck fifty


Yep you are right. Just checked, I have a vendor that sells them for 100 Euros, which ends up being around 135 USD.


----------



## Les Paul (Jul 20, 2008)

Definitely the 52...


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Yep you are right. Just checked, I have a vendor that sells them for 100 Euros, which ends up being around 135 USD.


That's pushin it there. I really just want to try the 52 and 54s.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

I ordered a 3 cigar sampler box which includes the 52, 54, and 56 Behike.
Looks like I'll be writing 3 reviews soon 

M.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

3 pk sampler..are available...that what your looking for?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> I ordered a 3 cigar sampler box which includes the 52, 54, and 56 Behike.
> Looks like I'll be writing 3 reviews soon
> 
> M.


Glad you got the order in Martin!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice good price as well


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

karmaz00 said:


> Nice good price as well


$189 shipped. Ain't cheap, than again, it may be worth every penny. I will not know until I try one  or at least my wife seamed to have bought the excuse


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

Maybe. And I hope they are


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> $189 shipped. Ain't cheap, than again, it may be worth every penny. I will not know until I try one  or at least my wife seamed to have bought the excuse


You only live once Martin enjoy my brother!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

A site I go to has singles.... there $92 a piece. I would love to have a box or even one of those.. but at that price it will probably never happen.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Unless a person has smoked a box (at min) of each can a person really give advise to the question? Me thinks no.

Having said that, I am of no help.  lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> $189 shipped. Ain't cheap, than again, it may be worth every penny. I will not know until I try one  or at least my wife seamed to have bought the excuse


You know now that i think about it that site had boxes of 52's for less than $100 more than you paying for just 3 sticks.:ask:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know now that i think about it that site had boxes of 52's for less than $100 more than you paying for just 3 sticks.:ask:


Yea, that's ok. I dropped a ton of $$$ on a box of 10 Maduros and now I have 8 left and no idea what to do with them 
SO I'll get 3 for now, and if I like them then I'll get a box. Space in humidor more valuable than extra $$$ for a 3 pack


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know now that i think about it that site had boxes of 52's for less than $100 more than you paying for just 3 sticks.:ask:


So your saying they had the 52's, a full box for less than $300? Are you cause that seems extremely low.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> So your saying they had the 52's, a full box for less than $300? Are you cause that seems extremely low.


I didn't want to quote the exact price for fear that if someone was watching they could Google and get the source. Its sorta like posting sources in case the bad guys are watching. But wait they call themselves the good guys we are the bad guys for smoking Cuban Cigars Lol!
Anyway i went to the site and they are gone they had 52's and 54's no 56's but the 52's were $275 a box.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I didn't want to quote the exact price for fear that if someone was watching they could Google and get the source. Its sorta like posting sources in case the bad guys are watching. But wait they call themselves the good guys we are the bad guys for smoking Cuban Cigars Lol!
> Anyway i went to the site and they are gone they had 52's and 54's no 56's but the 52's were $275 a box.


Yeah I checked this morning and didn't see them listed. $275 a box for the 52's is a really good price. Wow. Too bad I didn't see them earlier or I would have placed an order for one.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Yeah I checked this morning and didn't see them listed. $275 a box for the 52's is a really good price. Wow. Too bad I didn't see them earlier or I would have placed an order for one.


They will be back the holidays are here.:beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

3 reviews coming soon...


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha I'm so confused; is that a box within a bag within another box? Sexy, very sexy cigars.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

The reason why the samplers are so expensive is because they are from Festival del Habano. I'm not sure if they were actually released outside of Habanosfest.

In any case enjoy.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

My problem is that I may really like 'em...
and there is no way I can afford them on a regular basis..

I think we are also yrs away from them coming into their own. 

I think I will stay with CoRo's, Siglo IV's and Espy's.....
until I hit the mega-bucks.....


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> My problem is that I may really like 'em...
> and there is no way I can afford them on a regular basis..
> 
> I think we are also yrs away from them coming into their own.
> ...


My thoughts exactly Al.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I ain't afraid to try one. I may sell my wife for a few boxes after I try one, but if I space them out properly they might last even longer! Well, that's tony's philosophy anyway. Lol





Just messin tony.


----------

